# Play by Post War of the Burning Sky Campaign Interest?



## Delak

I am looking to see if their is any interest in players willing to join a Play by Post game based on the War of the Burning Sky campaign from EN World.

It will be hosted at HDRPG. I have one person from that site interested so far but would like to have a full group of 4 to 5 players.

More information on the campaign can be found here .

If you are interested you can post here or on hdrpg.

Thank you 
Delak


----------



## Apoplexies

*Intereted player*

Yes I'm interested to play, but I don't have a lot of prevous exprence.  If you don't already have a full gam.  If you are still looking players let me know, either here, or at jk1373@studens


----------



## Apoplexies

*I screwed last time*

                I am interested in playing your game, but I should warn you up front I don’t have anything but the SRD and don’t have a lot of experience.  If you don’t have many players and are willing to overlook these short comings, then let me know either here, or by contacting me at jk1373@students.armstrong.edu.
 I am interested in playing your game, but I should worn you up 
I am interested in playing your game, but I should worn you up front I don’t have anything buth the SRD and don’t have a lot of experience. If you don’t have many players and are willing to overlook these short comings, then let me know either here, or by contacting me at jk1373@students.armstrong.edu.
front I don’t have anything buth the SRD and don’t have a lot of experience. If you don’t have many players and are willing to overlook these short comings, then let me know either here, or by contacting me at jk1373@students.armstrong.edu.


----------



## Aspect of Veles

*Burning Sky Interest*

I've been looking for a play by post game to join and would probably be interested.  Please send me an email with any important info.

ghandithewizard@live.com

I have experience as a DM, but little experience as an actual player, please bear with me.


----------



## Aspect of Veles

*My Apologies*

I looked into your campaign on the website you stated in your post, but was disappointed to note that it runs on 3.5, an edition I have no rules for or familiarity with.  In light of this I would like to respectfully retract my joining offer.


----------

